
Nextcloud 13 Download available - JepZ
https://github.com/nextcloud/server/releases
======
ftrway
I just wish they started providing a functional docker image for this.

The official docker image is riddled with bugs and misconfigured resulting in
failed sync of lots of files and doesn't have Cron services enabled rendering
it unusable for some Nextcloud apps like the newsreader.

~~~
cweagans
Why not build one or fix the one they have? An hour of time to solve long term
pain sounds like a deal to me.

------
Whitestrake
Looks like it's not quite official yet - at the time of writing this comment,
their changelog page and main website / download links still indicate 12.05 as
the latest stable.

